# Cheracol bottle



## east texas terry (Apr 1, 2021)

Estate sale bottle


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 2, 2021)

Clean label on that one. I have heard of Upjohn before. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Apr 2, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Clean label on that one. I have heard of Upjohn before.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I Have One Just Like It .But Mine Was So Nice I Thought It Might Be a Knock Off  I Got It At A Yard Sale .


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 2, 2021)

GRACE ABOUND said:


> I Have One Just Like It .But Mine Was So Nice I Thought It Might Be a Knock Off  I Got It At A Yard Sale .


60% of everything we buy is, a total of at least partially a knock off. Sad. Our failing economy at work. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Apr 2, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> 60% of everything we buy is, a total of at least partially a knock off. Sad. Our failing economy at work.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


 True -True It Is A Shame .I Bought Mine Because It Was The Best tasting Cough medicine Back In The 40'sand 50's. . There Was Two Kind I Liked. One Was Cherry Bark Other was Cheracol . catch you later 
grace abounds


----------

